# NGRC



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Any of you guys fancy getting together for dinner one night during the Convention? I know Duncan has something going for one day. Jill and I have booked for the BBQ out at the train park, So I was just wondering if there are any takers for some other dinner venue.
Rod


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

We're booked for the Wednesday hospitality event, plus the banquet on Saturday, and when you factor in the open house here on the SDRR for Thursday, and me running trains out at Terry's on Friday, plus getting things dialed in for last minute "aw, phooey's" on Tuesday, I think I'm almost full... 
Let's see what pops up with the gang, and I'll see if I can join in. 
(drinks on Monday sounds like a good start...)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

We booked the BBQ on Friday too. We're not doing the banquet on Saturday, nor anything on Wednesday night. Thursday is Duncan's get together.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

BBQ?    Banquet?   Whom's got a  Website to sign up for this.....I did not know about this


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Here you is...

http://www.ngrc2008.org/

You best ought to sign up quick like, lest you get left in the dustoleum...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ get your booking in before the 15th Feb, after that the cost go's up.
Before we try to make a date for Dinner, lets see how many more guys show interest, ok?
Mike you have mail.
Rod


----------

